
Can we stop pretending the iPad represents the future of computing? - anderzole
http://bgr.com/2016/03/28/post-pc-era-ipad-future-of-computing/
======
sharemywin
tablets are personal game/tv systems. I'm sorry but a screen with no tactile
feedback doesn't work for typing. Any kind of designing/programming needs a
large if not multiple screens. When if augmented reality hits, the design use
case will fall, to that device. If you can capture a persons inner voice you
really wouldn't need a pc.

